# NDS Header Tool 2.0



## shaunj66 (Jun 3, 2007)

*NDS Header Tool 2.0*

By Vinpire











Scene resident Vinpire (aka. Vincetti) has released version 2.0 of his popular NDS Header Tool.
This new version has seen a bit of a code tidy up and includes support for single and multi RAR files.
Vinpire says the next version will be seeing a slight interface redesign and more bug fixes.

You can download NDS Header Tool 2.0 from our Downloads Centre below.





Download


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 3, 2007)

I was going to say "finally", but I'll reserve that for if NDSTS gets drag and drop support...

Thanks for the (updated) great tool if you are reading this Vinpire, I've had it in my NDS toolbar since I first found it (according to the date of the file, that works out V1.7 from Saturday, December 10, 2005, 9:07:06 AM - been a while since I have wiped this PC).


----------



## djgarf (Jun 3, 2007)

as usual vinpire u r0x


----------



## jelbo (Jun 3, 2007)

Great tool with cool functions


----------



## OSW (Jun 3, 2007)

brilliant stuff mate!


----------



## fabri22 (Jun 3, 2007)

Got a corrupt folder extracting a rom ...
Maybe it's me...


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 3, 2007)

GO Vinpire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## darksavior (Jun 5, 2007)

So once you extract the files, is there a way to open them to SEE them? I want to rip some pics from Ouendan.


----------



## devkit4384 (Feb 7, 2008)

dosen't work with ouendan nor eba for some reason


----------

